# Oregon EMT IAFF Ambluance



## Scoobydooz (Nov 28, 2011)

How is Metro West? My Volunteer Fire Department can't stand them, just because we have our own Ambulance Company. So ya, there's a lot of competition. But I have to support my wife and go where the Jobs are, because my local fire department only hires on weekends. Mostly relies on Volunteers, or just plain Paramedics. Also, have you guys ever had run ins with IAFF Private ambulance services? Sort of like Florance Oregon Ambulance 
I was just wondering what the Pay Scales are with EMT-B's and Paramedics at Metro West.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

MetroWest is one of those companies that has mixed feelings by many. I work with a lot of people who used to work there and they all seemed to enjoy it, their biggest complaints were that Metro uses SSM. Just like any company you'll have good medics and bad medics. 

That being said, Metro West is one of the better paying private companies that I've seen in Oregon. However, they have had to lay off a few people due to the NBA lockout since they do all the standbys for the Blazer games.

As far as Florence goes, I believe they're run by South County ALS, but I can't remember. I've never dealt with them personally, so I can't be of much help.

Metro should have their pay scales listed on their website.

Due to social networking policies I can neither confirm nor deny that I work under part of the MW umbrella, feel free to PM me though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobydooz (Nov 28, 2011)

I just tried to PM you, but I can't because I'm a new user :*(. I know I'm asking about Metro West, but really, I'm asking about Pac West. It's owned by Mr J.D. Fuiten. Although it's called something entirely different. I live in Waldport Oregon, close by Newport Oregon. I'm currently a Member with South County Ambulance, That's only affiliated with Central Oregon Coast Fire, and Yachats Rural Fire Protection district. Florence only Hires EMT-I and Paramedics.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

I forgot that you need like 5 posts or something to send PM's. I figured you were talking about Pacific West once I saw you're location though. People seem to like PWA a lot more than MWA, perhaps it's because you run out of a station at PWA or perhaps it's because people like the 24/48 shifts. The most common complaint I here about PWA is that it's on the coast, a lot of people that work there don't seem to like the coast all that much. Other than that people seem to really like working there, the benefits aren't terrible, the pay is pretty decent, and the stations are nice. 

It says you're a first responder, are you going to become an EMTB sometime soon? PWA requires you be at least an EMTB, and at that level you would most likely be starting out in the wheelchair division. 

Why does your FD not like PWA?


----------



## Scoobydooz (Nov 28, 2011)

fast65 said:


> I forgot that you need like 5 posts or something to send PM's. I figured you were talking about Pacific West once I saw you're location though. People seem to like PWA a lot more than MWA, perhaps it's because you run out of a station at PWA or perhaps it's because people like the 24/48 shifts. The most common complaint I here about PWA is that it's on the coast, a lot of people that work there don't seem to like the coast all that much. Other than that people seem to really like working there, the benefits aren't terrible, the pay is pretty decent, and the stations are nice.
> 
> It says you're a first responder, are you going to become an EMTB sometime soon? PWA requires you be at least an EMTB, and at that level you would most likely be starting out in the wheelchair division.
> 
> Why does your FD not like PWA?



I am just a First Responder, I will be take the Accelerated EMT class at Chemeketa. I'm only a few classes away from being able to enroll for the Paramedic class, which will be awesome, finally get my AAS.  I'm just looking a little into the future, PWA seems to hire a lot. I mean, friends put an app in, and the next week get an interview. Seems like they have a high turnover rate.

 I don't want to work as a Basic for life, but I've heard they work around school schedules so it would be nice to work for PWA, and also attend school. 
I've also been looking at a lot into ER tech jobs. Although, with a basic you need your CNA2, or have your paramedic. 

When it comes to why my FD hates PWA, I can't really say Hate, that's a strong word, so I take that back. It's more politics. There are bad medics, and good medics. People see one bad move, and there starts a rumor which leads to arguments. We do have good relations too though. When we run out of ambulances, PWA will help us out, we help them out. 

What's your name?


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

flashgordon said:


> I am just a First Responder, I will be take the Accelerated EMT class at Chemeketa. I'm only a few classes away from being able to enroll for the Paramedic class, which will be awesome, finally get my AAS.  I'm just looking a little into the future, PWA seems to hire a lot. I mean, friends put an app in, and the next week get an interview. Seems like they have a high turnover rate.
> 
> I don't want to work as a Basic for life, but I've heard they work around school schedules so it would be nice to work for PWA, and also attend school.
> I've also been looking at a lot into ER tech jobs. Although, with a basic you need your CNA2, or have your paramedic.
> ...



Eh, I suppose that's true. I think the main factor is that people just can't stand living on the coast for that long. PWA also prefers not to keep people at the basic level for long periods of time (I believe 5+ years), because they want people to increase their education to the paramedic level, at least. I think there's a higher turnover rate at the basic level just because people don't want to be on the wheelchair side of things, or they just decide it's not for them; paramedics seem to have a much lower turnover rate.

That being said, PWA is really good about working around your schedule if you're attending paramedic school. 

Understood, some medics just have a way of pissing off other agencies. Yeah, I believe you two have mutual aid agreements.

I'm Nathan.


----------



## Scoobydooz (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll be starting my EMT class winter Term. Along with some ES172 class. I'll do just fine in the EMT class, I have a lot of help at the station and resources. It's the Paramedic class I know that's going to be challenging.  I wouldn't mind working on the wheelie vans. Money is money in my eyes, gotta work the "No fun" before you can have fun! Do you know if I were to get my Paramedic, while working at PWA, they would hire me immediately as a Paramedic? Or keep be under basic protocols.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

flashgordon said:


> I'll be starting my EMT class winter Term. Along with some ES172 class. I'll do just fine in the EMT class, I have a lot of help at the station and resources. It's the Paramedic class I know that's going to be challenging.  I wouldn't mind working on the wheelie vans. Money is money in my eyes, gotta work the "No fun" before you can have fun! Do you know if I were to get my Paramedic, while working at PWA, they would hire me immediately as a Paramedic? Or keep be under basic protocols.



Eh, paramedic isn't much harder than basic, as long as you know your A&P, chemistry and other basic sciences. 

That is a question that I'll try to give you more insight on via PM when you can send them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

What is Metro West like? I wouldn't mind moving to the Pacific Northwest after the Army.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> What is Metro West like? I wouldn't mind moving to the Pacific Northwest after the Army.



What would you like to know?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2011)

Anything and everything, I reckon.


----------



## fast65 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just PM whatever questions you have and I'll do the best to help ya.


----------



## triemal04 (Nov 29, 2011)

fast65 said:


> As far as Florence goes, I believe they're run by South County ALS, but I can't remember. I've never dealt with them personally, so I can't be of much help.


Florence and the surrounding area is covered by Western Lane Ambulance, one of the few third-service agencies in Oregon, and, far as I know, the only one that's represented by IAFF.

South County ALS doesn't ring any bells, but Western isn't associated with Cenral Lane EMS (which really doesn't do/mean much anyway).


----------



## fast65 (Dec 1, 2011)

triemal04 said:


> Florence and the surrounding area is covered by Western Lane Ambulance, one of the few third-service agencies in Oregon, and, far as I know, the only one that's represented by IAFF.
> 
> South County ALS doesn't ring any bells, but Western isn't associated with Cenral Lane EMS (which really doesn't do/mean much anyway).



Eh, I've only heard south county ALS being dispatched out, so perhaps they are just referring to WLA as south county ALS. I don't know though.


----------

